# My rat won't stop scratching wounds.



## Altronix (Jun 8, 2007)

My wee boy (rat) Eric twisted his back leg, he had an injection to reduce the massive swelling which worked over night and it wasn't long before he was running around again.
The injection was in the scruff of his neck and obviosly irratated him, because now he won't stop scratching and scratching it. It's now a large raw wound getting bigger and with no sign he'll leave it alone. 
I'm using Germaolene antiseptic cream suggested by the vet which has so far stopped any infections,and the occasional warm-salty water clean up, but he'll never stop scratching it. I can see the whole things making him sick and very down.
Any suggestions from anyone would be really helpful. 

Thankyou.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Does the Germalone have a pain killer in it? That might help, if it doesn't.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

The vet gave me a little t-shirt she made out of tube gauze. It was stretchy and fit snug. They just cut holes for the arms. Here's a picture (if I can get it to work) of Sprinkles wearing hers. Something like that might help-maybe you could make one. Be warned;Sprinkles would leave hers on, but Pimento could easily take her off.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

poor baby's injection site has abscesses. This sometimes happens.  Some abs are worse than others for causing this. 

Definitely needs pain relief otherwise he's gonna keep scratching. I used Polysporin for Kids on my girl's horrid painful skin condition (vet approved of course) and it has a tiny bit of anesthetic in it. It really helped my girl.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

You might try a tube sock. It's a thicker and they might have a harder time getting it off.


----------



## Altronix (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, the Germolene i'm using has a local anaesthetic, I swear by it for all my own scrapes. But I might try to track down the Polysporin lilspaz68 has suggested and give that ago.
The weather at the moment is baking up here in Glasgow, so i'm not to keen on the tubing t-shirt idea, wee Eric's sleeping outside his box as it is. but will deffinatly use it for future problems (god i hope not).

Thaks for the ideas, i'll keep yous posted.

:Â¬)


----------

